# Electronic/Ambient



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've heard a fair bit of raving about this genre recently. Historically it is not a genre that typically interests me. When I think of this genre, dance or rave style music comes to mind. That's not my thing. An exception is Technetium from whom I have a couple of very nice tracks from, but just never really dug any deeper into. Perhaps when my spending freeze is over, I'll grab one of their full albums.

So: I'll be happy to take some suggestions of good electronica or ambient acts to consider. I'm open for a variety, but my highest interest would probably involve beautiful, sweeping melodies.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Sonata said:


> my highest interest would probably involve beautiful, sweeping melodies.


stick to classical


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

If you have just over quarter of an hour to spare, then give this track a try


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer the spacy/melodic feel of 70's Electronic/Ambient music. Here are 3 albums I recommend.

Vangelis - Albedo 0.39
Tangerine Dream - Virgin Years: 1974-1978 [Import]
Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

As has been discussed in other threads, "electronic" is rather an all-embracing term that doesn't automatically go with "ambient". Ambient music (if it exists at all) could just as easily be played on non-electronic instruments and without much electronic processing (except that necessary for recording). I only say this because I'm not sure whether it is the 'ambient' bit or the 'electronic' bit that is most important in your search

Given that the term is usually credited to Eno, why not try _Ambient 1: Music for Airports_ or _Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks _or _Discreet Music?

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discreet_Music


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ambient Music with Electronic Instruments I'm sure is what Sonata wanted. And yeah Eno is very good as well. Another one is Steve Roach.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

"Electronic" can be anything in electronic music. 
As for ambient, look one page further, there's already en entire topic about it.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I adore ambient music.

A classical fan might appreciate Stars of the Lid (SOTL certainly appreciate classical)

(ignore the silly video, just listen to the music)










They are a little dronier sometimes. But, O, the majesty:





That's all for now. I'll throw up more rec's if there's interest.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I'll stick them in my queue and have a listen later


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Cluster. Nothing being done in electronic music that they didn't basically do in the 70s.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I would consider the 70's the golden age of Electronic Music.


----------



## Artsutanov (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Artsutanov (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Everything related to Eno and mid-70s David Bowie's purty good too


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've heard tons of this music. Steve Roach surpasses them all.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite Electronic piece. So atmospheric.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> My favorite Electronic piece. So atmospheric.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

You may want to check out an Aussie band called Regurgitator. Mix electronica with rock. Not sure if this is what you're after but give it a listen


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Brian Eno's new album - Lux - out next week. Here's a Pitchfork review.

http://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/17303-lux/


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Sonata said:


> beautiful, sweeping melodies.


hmmm can't help you there, but if you like the really dark stuff I could help you :
Aderlating, Lustmord, Troum, Musica Cthulhiana, Atrium Carceri, Beyond Sensory Experience etc


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> My favorite Electronic piece. So atmospheric.
> Tangerine Dream - Hyperborea


Mine too.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Sonata,

I was into electronic/ambient a long, long time ago. When a teenager. At that time the 'guru' was Vangelis. He developed a huge amount of good 'stuff' as well as Jean Michell Jarre.

A hard core ensemble is Tangerine but the early one is not so soft. It is quite experimental.

Around electronic/ambient movement and quite influenced by it developed other ways of doing 'ambient' and 'electronic'. Music that eventually developed ant touch the edge of World Music. A melting pot of traditional tunes with ambient tones and the use of synthesizers.

From this development we have Death Can Dance where these elements are very evident:






Following this idea, done with 'electronic' devises and traditional Inca music:






Jorge Reyes and traditional native american tunes influence:


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

'Espace Evasion' by Romano Serra is a very good CD (couldn't find a YouTube video or the CD's picture).

Okavango: Origins (De l'origine de l'Homme):

View attachment 10548


Radiant Awakening with Hindu tunes influence:






Robert Miles' Dreamland:






Others can be Era, Mike Oldfield, and Isao Tomita.

Isao Tomita using classic music bringing it a touch of electronic and ambient:


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Also Buddhist Chants or Tibetan Mantra have been used as ambient:

Tibetan Incantations:






Craig Pruess:






An outstanding work by Lama Gyurme and Jean Phillipe Rykiel:






CD Sleeve:









Keep well Sonata...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I forget the Zen Flute. It is about suspended notes. It can be considered ambient because it's purpose is not the ego of the artist but to create an environment to develop insight reflection and peaceful mind.

some examples randomly chosen:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

First, if you are looking for the longest floating / soaring unbroken supported melodic line, I'd check out the slow movements of a few violin concertos - Beethoven, for one. 
...From Contemporary Classical, with subtle electronics,
John Adams ~ Violin Concerto, 2nd movment, Chaconne; Body through which the dream flows (the bass line from the Pachabel Canon lies underneath.) Adams has a few pieces, or movements thereof, that are very 'ambient' in feel....
Hope this gorgeous movement 'works' for you as you wish...





There is this well-known single-line movement, with only a titch of harmonization - acoustic strings....
Khatchaturian ~ Adagio, from the ballet 'Gayane'

_added:_ Max Richter ~ Recomposed Vivaldi, Four Seasons, Spring III (his somewhat ambient-treatment) 





_added:_ Pavel Karmanov ~ 7' before Christmas, for flute, string quintet and tape





Alternate pop genres....
Peter Broderick ~ 
The Dream




_added: _Peter Broderick & Machinefabriek ~ In Session 05.10.09





Ólafur Arnalds ~ Loftið Verður Skyndilega Kalt





Max Richter ~ Harmonium





Peter Gregson ~
Orb




Tu Non Mi Perderai Mai 





Johann Johannsson ~ How We Left Fordlandia 





Dustin O'Halloran ~ We Move Lightly





Alva Noto & Ryuichi Sakamoto
Halo





Rafael Anton Irisarri ~ Hopes and Past Desires





Brian Eno ~ Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel 
I: Fullness of Wind 




II: French Catalogues




III: Brutal Ardour





Goldmund - Havelock 





Loscil ~ Endless Falls





Clem Leek ~ The Mystery Moor





Asura ~ Getsemani





Keith Kenniff ~ Preservation Divine





_added:_ Nils Frahm ~ Tristana (Ambient, new-age, pop neoclassical - have a go at which bin you would put this in









More contemporary classical:
John Adams: 
Hoodoo Zephyr (electronic)




Light over water (Brass and electronic)













Ingram Marshall;Fog Tropes
original version, brass sextet and tape




Fog Tropes II (version for string quartet and the original tape)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Stellar choices from your "alternative pop" sectoin, petrB. Many of those I consider to the pinnacle of their style.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Stellar choices from your "alternative pop" sectoin, petrB. Many of those I consider to the pinnacle of their style.


Thanks. if not near my primary taste(s), I like to try to 'keep up.'

There are two hour long links with a lot of that repertoire on them, floating about Youtube and mislabled "Modern Classical" :-O Other than that, the uploader did a fine job making that compilation!

If you can find'em, post'em, just two links are so much tidier


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Thanks. if not near my primary taste(s), I like to try to 'keep up.'
> 
> There are two hour long links with a lot of that repertoire on them, floating about Youtube and mislabled "Modern Classical" :-O Other than that, the uploader did a fine job making that compilation!
> 
> If you can find'em, post'em, just two links are so much tidier


Excellent selections PetrB!

Taking note on them,

Thanks


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The beatiful, magical closing track of the album Steve Roach & Robert Rich - Soma (1992).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Stearns is another name to check out. Especially Planetary Unfolding. Somebody recently uploaded the whole thing, so here it is.

This album is and will always be my personal number one in electronic music. And I assure you there is nothing else like it.


----------



## lasosa (Feb 10, 2012)

Ontario Blue, it's not popular but the music is beautiful. 

Songs recommendation :
- Into the deep
- New beginnings

Also Bleeding Like Mine, not very popular too, my fave songs're "denial","red", and "Israfel".

And Arcana, songs : Autumnal, innocent child, season of thought.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> My favorite Electronic piece. So atmospheric.


I've never equated 'Metric back-beat drumming' or 'clearly pulsed' with anything remotely electro-ambient. This is a spur line of poprock.... Ditto Steve Roach.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> I've never equated 'Metric back-beat drumming' or 'clearly pulsed' with anything remotely electro-ambient. This is a spur line of poprock.... Ditto Steve Roach.


Well here is what the song was tagged as. http://www.last.fm/music/Tangerine+Dream/_/Hyperborea?ac=tangerine+dream+hyperborea So in CoAG's words. You are free to your opinion but your opinion is WRONG!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

PetrB said:


> I've never equated 'Metric back-beat drumming' or 'clearly pulsed' with anything remotely electro-ambient. This is a spur line of poprock.... Ditto Steve Roach.





neoshredder said:


> Well here is what the song was tagged as. http://www.last.fm/music/Tangerine+Dream/_/Hyperborea?ac=tangerine+dream+hyperborea So in CoAG's words. You are free to your opinion but your opinion is WRONG!


Yeah, come on, PetrB; not even remotely electronic? And I think it most certainly is ambient; I spilled my coffee when I nodded off.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Yeah, come on, PetrB; not even remotely electronic? And I think it most certainly is ambient; I spilled my coffee when I nodded off.


Whoa, pardon the syntax slop! But of courze eet eez Electronique... just my beating the pop beats thing with my aesthetic stick.

BtW, MilRain... dump that decaf crrrrap: clearly the coffee wasn't working


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

PetrB said:


> I've never equated 'Metric back-beat drumming' or 'clearly pulsed' with anything remotely electro-ambient. This is a spur line of poprock.... Ditto Steve Roach.


Wait, did you just say you don't consider Steve Roach electro-ambient and more of a poprock thing? :lol: 
Maybe then you've only heard his first few releases, which were indeed inspired by Tangerine Dream and others.

I hope you are aware that his massive output contains anything from the most minimal "beatless" ambient, to very active and rhythmic/pulsed music, using an array of both electronic and traditional accoustic instruments from around the world.

If Steve Roach isn't electro-ambient, then who is? He is the definition of electro-ambient. He has been pushing the genre forward since the early 80s, going way beyond Tangerine Dream and also Brian Eno.

Don't say such things if you are that uninformed.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Repeating I wrote a fully afoul syntax slip. (You'd have to be deaf to not hear it as both electro and ambient 

Your posted Roach link, from SOMA, if free of back-beat and drumming; to my ears it still has some strong sense of 'coming from the pop music genre,' in its harmonic sense, and then, synthesized or filtered, there is something Very E-Guitar in there, also 'sensed' by me as pop genre, at least in this usage.

I am tucking my classical sense in my pockets for a moment - 
Electro-ambient IS a genre of a more popular sort, from musicians in or from the pop genres, and no matter how ambient their soundscapes still carry much of that sensibility, is all I guess I meant to say.

I did not say they were 'unsuccessful,' or 'bad.' But forgive the fact, or take it into account, that 'electronic' to me is first music more like that of Otto Luening, Vladimir Ussachevsky, Karlheinz Stockhausen, from a much earlier era.

A lot of the ambient comes along with the 'birth' of new-age... I'm surprised Steve Halpern's work isn't mentioned here, though it is so directly 'sold' as 'healing music.' - That Haplern's harmonic choices seem to me to come more from show music or lounge piano style / usage of seventh chords has me finding it more irritating than healing / relaxing. 

I think if your context, like mine, was nearly 100% classical from the very early age of four or so, 'all the rest' clearly sounds like some pop genre or the other. A point of view which is pretty circumstantially rare, I suppose -- one could call it 'not normal' in any way one chose. My reflex expectations, when it comes to 'ambient,' is that I always first expect a different approach to the same end.

I think the early Eno Ambient music (he invented the genre, after all) is a far distance from the Steve Roach or Tangerine Dream approach, and it was the Eno to which I was first exposed.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, you certainly have a unique perspective with such a broad definition of "pop" music. 

But it still seems to me you haven't really looked into these artists well enough, or else you would recognize that both Tangerine Dream and Steve Roach have a clear link to the ambient genre. Their output is simply very diverse and I agree a lot of it isn't ambient in the strict sense of the word, but some of it is.

The early albums of Tangerine Dream were very "experimental" and while most of them were sort of influenced by rock and had rhythms and pulses, the album "Zeit" from 1972 is basicly ambient before the term was invented by Brian Eno.





Steve Roach' music (or at least a part of it) is considered ambient by just about anyone. He has made both very minimal and "dense" works of ambient music. Two prime examples of these are respectively Structures from Silence and The Magnificent Void (sadly, a lot of his music was taken off youtube recently).

These and other albums have as little to do with pop music as Stockhausen's music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Anything that is melodic=Pop I guess. lol


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

Haven't read this entire thread but while I love TD I definitely don't consider them ambient music. Forgetting their association with krautrock, I guess I'd feel more comfortable calling them drone or psych. TO ME (others may disagree), ambient should more-or-less follow Eno's dictum of being as ignorable as it is interesting. TD is a wall of power-sound. Not ignorable. Sure, you can turn it down, but that's missing the point.

I avoid worrying about Roach by chucking him in my "New Age" folder :lol:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a negative vision on Ambience. To me, Ambience is basically something you can chill to without thinking too hard. It puts you in a trance and a Euphoric state with the proper 'atmosphere'.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Pop or new age, I don't know what's a worse insult to the art of Steve Roach. That's it, nobody talks about him anymore until they've extensively listened to at least 20 of his albums!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Anything that is melodic=Pop I guess. lol


No, most broadly, there are only two genres: Pop and Non-pop


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Pop or new age, I don't know what's a worse insult to the art of Steve Roach. That's it, nobody talks about him anymore until they've extensively listened to at least 20 of his albums!!


Neither genre label carries with the its name anything pejorative. "There are two kinds of music, good music, and the other kind." ~ Duke Ellington. Good music, and the other kind, occur in all genres.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't see what's negative about it. I love TD and I love tons of ambient music. Eno described it as being like a painting hanging in a room--if you choose to focus on it, you'll be rewarded, but if not, it continues to add atmosphere/feeling/whatever. It's music you can choose to engage with--"as ignorable as it is interesting." TD isn't about giving you that choice. Neither is Ash Ra. Too much volume and power. It might be hypnotic, but it's not ambient unless you turn it down.

Or to put it another way--it might be ambient (qualitatively), but it's not Ambient (a genre).

Artists mentioned in this thread fall, to me, in a bunch of separate-but-related genres--

Krautrock (Tangerine Dream, Kluster/Cluster, Ash Ra)
Ambient (Eno, Stars of the Lid, Tim Hecker)
New Age (Roach)
Dark Ambient (Lustmord, Troum)
Noise (Yellow Swans, Emeralds)
Power Electronics (Merzbow)

I separate them on account of their origins and ideas about music. I guess I think of them almost like "scenes." Like, "Dark Ambient" is a dumb term, but as an umbrella, it refers to the artists that were pushing on directly from industrial music, and that's what it is to me--ambient industrial. Ambient artists tend to have a stronger connection to classical especially. Noise artists tend to focus on amplification and often employ distorted guitars. Power Electro is like that but more keys, less guitars. New Age "has no evil in it" and often strays dangerously close to "world" and "relaxation music" (but some is good. I like Roach. But the "world music" connection is there with him). Krautrock predates all of it--maybe it's the granddaddy--and is the beginning of a hypnotic, repetitive, process-oriented focus in rock. Tangerine Dream has a clearer connection to Kraftwerk than to Eno--or, that's how I hear it.

But I'll admit that I often throw them all on similar playlists!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tangerine Dream sounds a lot different than the other Krautrock groups. As they are hypnotic Space music. Whatever genre you prefer to put that under.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I dunno, to me alot of krautrock is "hypnotic space music." There are many Ash Ra tracks (and half of Ash Ra Tempel's tracks for that matter) that have a very similar approach and would work on a playlist together with TD. It seems to me like the same hypno-drone mindset that was explored with heavy guitars by Amon Duul II and Ash Ra Tempel, and which turned into robo-rock by Kraftwerk and Neu! TD just drops the guitars--and not until after the first album, which is clearly a krautrock album. The first 3-4 albums clearly fit into that scene to me. But that's just how I hear it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Neither genre label carries with the its name anything pejorative. "There are two kinds of music, good music, and the other kind." ~ Duke Ellington. Good music, and the other kind, occur in all genres.


Agreed, I wasn't all that serious. Steve Roach is generally considered ambient, but he's very diverse and often crosses genre boundaries, so his music can't be placed under a single category anyway.

Here are two of my favorite pieces.
The subtleties can only be discovered by listening more than a few times. The second piece is like the universe is singing.

What sets Steve Roach apart from many artists who create this kind of music, is his deep, layered sound and the harmonic and other subtleties that can be found within the music. It may seem repetitive on the surface, in the copy/paste kind of way, but if you play close attention, there's actually not a moment that is exactly the same.

When he goes to work he can draw from a massive source of sounds he has created over the years, like a "pallette of sounds", and create something new every time, by spending hours, days, weeks, months, in his studio in the desert, creating music from the momentum, tweaking and adjusting his synths endlessly until he is satisfied. He is like a painter of sound. 
From the countless ambient/electronic music I've heard, there is nobody else who does it quite like Roach.

Dream Body from Mystic Chords & Sacres Spaces





Infinite Shore from The Magnificent Void


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ulver + Tromsø Chamber Orchestra live






This is amazing. I'm looking forward to that album.. These guys are truly musical geniouses.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Im a great fan of ambient especially ''Obsure things'' like Controlled bleeding and a little more known like Biosphere...I like when they succed in crossover between industrial and ambient like CB did on Album Death in Cameroon a must have...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Biosphere is not very unknown ;-)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Well i dunno...Many ppl never heard of them...Look at the numebr of views on their u tube flicks and you will see ppl are not so familiar with it in general...I ve came across more ppl that like Boards of Canada or even Goa Trance...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It is just one guy, and he is Norwegian. Won a couple prices


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

One man band...
I love how subtle music is you can listen and actually think about some things without being distracted by anything...So close to classical music in my experience...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

HIA also isnt bad...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Should check out his collabs with deathprod


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

There's lots of stuff on the Kompakt label - while it's generally a techno label, they have a lot of ambient stuff as well. Acts worth checking out on there are Gas, The Field (especially them), and Walls.

Also worth checking out is Susumu Yokota

And of course there's all the stuff on Warp - Boards of Canada (really ambient), Nightmares on Wax, Aphex Twin


----------



## jimw1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what this Music is ????....I have asked the uploader but no reply so far....

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Kick *** band


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Another great electronic ambient...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Very sinister at moments...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

And personal favorite...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Man I completely forgot about muslimgauze, this is my favourite, love the dark atmosphere


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Tangerine Dream sounds a lot different than the other Krautrock groups. As they are hypnotic Space music. Whatever genre you prefer to put that under.


Maybe you'll like Redshift, who are basicly modern day copycats of the 1970s "Berlin School" style of electronic music. They do it pretty convincingly, using similar analog equipment, like a big Moog modular.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Relevant to the genre discussions earlier in this tread:



> The Berlin School of electronic music or Berlin School was a development of electronic music in the 1970s. An outgrowth of Krautrock, Berlin School was so named because most of its early practitioners were based in West Berlin, Germany. It was shaped by artists such as Klaus Schulze, Tangerine Dream and Ashra. Music from this school is sometimes considered a sub-branch of New Age or ambient although it predates the widespread usage of both terms.
> 
> The genre's identification with space music made it distinct from the more percussive and rhythm-oriented Düsseldorf School which included Can, Cluster, Kraftwerk, and Neu!. These latter bands have had a greater impact upon synth pop and techno while the Berlin School provides roots for ambient, electronica, New Age and trance.


The true originals can't be beaten. The first ten minutes are IMO Tangerine Dream's finest moment:


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nicely put together it fits in...




Creepy but very seductive...


----------



## Ghodi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum but have been reading through the posts in this thread and have noticed many names that have been influential to me as a composer. So, I thought I would share with you all my first full length release.

It is a continous-flowing collection of sparse Piano music dedicated to Aldous Huxley, Bill Hicks, Carl Jung, Christopher Hitchens and George Carlin.

Stream/Download the album here:

www.ghodi.bandcamp.com/album/chronicles-of-the-ominous

Words, Artwork, Contact and Side Projects:

www.ghodi.co.uk
https://www.facebook.com/spiritofghodi

I would love to hear what you think about this music - any immediate thoughts or comparisons would be greatly appreciated. I composed, recorded, mixed, mastered and designed all the artwork for this project myself originally as a University project, but I now wish to push this further. Any constructive criticism regarding the recording/production/artwork, or anything to do with album would be great as I am trying to develop in all areas.

Hope you all enjoy,
Ghodi.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

...speaking of Warp artists:


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Not exactly ''traditional'' electronic but with strong electr touch...




Great catchy rhytm and words


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm loving your non-classical selections Flamme, Dead Can Dance & Legendary Pink Dots are favourites of mine.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

The techno thread is closed so this can go here instead. Best musical discovery I've made in a while


----------

